# HOW TO provide for a large family?



## AThornquist

I would love to have a large family. As large as the Duggars? I don't know. But large nonetheless, Lord willing. I am worried about being able to provide, though. What can I do as a 19 year old man to prepare for a large family? 

I mean, not only do I first need a wife with that dream, but also a high enough paid job, the means to have a large enough house, etc. It's nerve wracking


----------



## N. Eshelman

Make as much as a senator. 

Duggar style! 

Then you could have 3 sub zero refrigerators and 6 stoves side by side in your 10,000 square foot home. 

Or you could live like normal people in a 1200-3000 square foot home and just pack em in!


----------



## AThornquist

Well, I do like close spaces, so maybe I should just make like a sardine...

But ugh, the finances. I will probably have to move to get any job with good enough pay for a large family. I have been considering CHP though, which means I could make decent money ($80,000 -$90,000 depending on time served, college degrees, etc.).


----------



## TimV

A lot of the 80 to 90 gees comes from lots of overtime, and with our current budget problem I'd count closer to 3500 per month take home after taxes at a starting level. Almost the CHP people I know have their wife work to make mortgage.

Solomon's advice was to have two sources of income, and you could start at your age with a hobby that you could slowly turn into a sideline business and continue with your main thrust.


----------



## AThornquist

TimV said:


> A lot of the 80 to 90 gees comes from lots of overtime, and with our current budget problem I'd count closer to 3500 per month take home after taxes at a starting level. Almost the CHP people I know have their wife work to make mortgage.



Oof. I hate when my "hopeful ideas" get hit in the stomach. Oh well, good stuff to know.




> Solomon's advice was to have two sources of income, and you could start at your age with a hobby that you could slowly turn into a sideline business and continue with your main thrust.



Hmmm. I just have no idea what that hobby turned business might be. This is something to pray hard about...


----------



## ericfromcowtown

At 19, I'd recommend that you build a strong financial foundation regardless of what your future career path lands up being or how large a family you might have in the future.

Learn to budget. Find some good budgeting software (I used Quicken) and stick with it so that you have a good handle on monies in and monies out.

Stay away from debt. I recognize that some debt is unavoidable in our society, like a mortgage or perhaps a student loan, but otherwise avoid debt like the plague.

If you can master these two foundational skills then you're well on your way. If you can't master these two, then it doesn't matter what career you choose or how much money you make, you'll always be short.


----------



## kvanlaan

It's not that hard.

We are twelve people living in a 1600 sq ft home. It is not unlike a submarine in some ways. Every nook and cranny is being fitted with shelving (Tim, if you ever step inside my home, please avert your eyes! I have sinned greatly against wood - especially cheap pine - and it is apparent to all!) but it is necessary to make things work. And yet I would say that the reason that we feel so confined is that we have too much stuff. We don't even have to buy it, people just give it to us (we're a self-contained charity).

Buy discounted meat - big one. Any supermarket will mark down its meats at some point before it goes green. Animal protein can make for a large part of a food budget. Raising pigs is a good way to go (they eat garbage/food you can dumpster dive for and get huge in about 6 months). May not be practical if you live in the city (neighbours tend not to like the smell of pig feces 20 ft from their window! We did it anyway in China and got away with it; nice neighbours.)

Have a garden. Buy all clothes second hand (Salvation Army, Goodwill, any will do - its amazing what people will cast off). Have one vehicle (again, second hand). Go out to eat only where there are specials (Frosties Fish and Chips in Dundas has $3.99 whitefish and chips on every Monday and Tuesday - the only days we would ever go). Be handy enough to do home repairs (plumbing and rough construction for sure, electric if possible).

If you think this sounds like it's not for you, think twice about a big family on a small income. But if you can do all of the above and/or innovate other time and cost saving measures, it is not that hard to do.

My $.02


----------



## Ivan

It can be done. I've see it in action every Sunday.


----------



## AThornquist

A lot of those suggestions actually sound fun to me, Kevin. What I need though is a way to learn how to a) raise my own animals in my area (and I know I can't where I am living now), b) maintain a garden and know what to grow and what times of the year to do so, and c) know how to do repair work, construct things, etc.

And out of curiosity brother, what vehicle do you use that allows you to transport 12 people to and from church?


----------



## TimV

> (Tim, if you ever step inside my home, please avert your eyes! I have sinned greatly against wood - especially cheap pine - and it is apparent to all!) but it is necessary to make things work


. 
Don't worry, my method of cleaning the garage is to shovel it once per week.

About the garden idea, in many parts of CA you've got to garden for either the love of it or therapy, as the cost of water makes it often more expensive than buying. I do some high value stuff like tomatoes, but things like lettuce etc.. end up costing you in many cities here.

The thing that helped me so much with one income and 9 people is working in construction where my sons can help me. Since they're loyal to me they work hard, and I can afford to pay them pretty well and still do well on most contracts since my labor costs are cheaper than other people even though I pay more, since the guys work harder.

I bring up the hobby thing as the bees, which believe me I learned the hard way, bring me in a tidy side income. I sell the honey at the Farmer's Market and wear my company shirt and the week before last I generated 2000 worth of work by the 2.5 hour market counting a nice fence building contract I got from some people who by my honey. Years I did it just so the family could have a healthy alternative to sugar, but as I (slowly) learned the subject matter it almost took a life of it's own. When people call 911 for bee attacks, the dispatchers give them my number and I make some extra money that way. The pic is me removing an Africanized swarm from a bush the other day. And there really isn't any reason you can't do the same with just about anything. Breeding dogs, writing a novel, fixing computers, teaching an aerobics class, engraving, a greenhouse etc...

I've brought this subject up on the board several times, often in conjunction with legal tax loopholes and that's something to take into consideration as well.


----------



## Kevin

First, Pray.


----------



## kvanlaan

A thing like this is how we get around:






But with Gabriel's arrival, we're full. Next step: airport shuttle van (15-pass.)


----------



## ReformedChapin

nevermind


----------



## AThornquist

You are really sparking my interest, Tim  I would like to do a lot of things but I need to figure out what and how to do it. You actually brought up something I was thinking about: my children helping me some day. If I am in law enforcement then there isn't really much they can do to help except in the side jobs perhaps.


----------



## ReformedChapin

nevermind


----------



## TimV

Julio, I pictured you as younger.


----------



## ReformedChapin

TimV said:


> Julio, I pictured you as younger.



Ouch. I'll take my leave now.


----------



## AThornquist




----------



## kvanlaan

Andrew, if you're on well water, the garden is both therapeutic and cost effective (but if not, Tim brings up a heck of a good point). What I've found is that having the boys help with the garden and butchering whatever animals you raise is a great way to train them for later life, even if it doesn't save the big bucks. Judah helps me with work around the house (framing walls, building shelving, etc.) and though it is not cost effective like it is in Tim's case, again, it is training that is worthwhile and will one day pay dividends. Next comes plumbing. Electrical, I don't know. I'm willing to risk me (as I sortakinda know what I'm doing), but I don't want a perfectly healthy 14 year old getting electrocuted.

Just make sure you instill in your kids a good work ethic. That's major step #1 from a practical point of view. Without that, the rest is just academic.

Tax loopholes are also a must. We are gearing up to get our hens into production for the spring, and 'organic' eggs will fetch $2.50 to $3 a dozen and you'll sell more than you can lay. At $3-4 dollars or up, you'd probably need some sort of certification that they're truly organic. But the point is, each child can earn $7,500 tax free here in Ontario, and that goes a long way towards university down the road. Selling the eggs, veggies, etc. roadside can really make a killing where we live. But if you think about it, our children could conceivably make $75,000 tax-free each year. That's staggering and it's legal.

-----Added 1/5/2009 at 11:56:37 EST-----

Just one more quick note then it's off to bed:

Be handy.

While in China, I bought a welding kit for $50 (a glorified transformer, rather dangerous). Then I managed to scrounge a guy's balcony framing, all angle iron. I welded it up into a cider press and when the apples came in in season, we made tons of apple sauce and cider (the sauce was canned by my wife, the cider was quickly drank by all) and we were the hit of the foreign community. In season, apples were only about $.05 a pound, if you went to the farmers' food terminals. We went through 700 lbs one year.

Also, buy this book: "Encyclopedia of Country Living" - Carla Emery


----------



## AThornquist

kvanlaan said:


> Andrew, if you're on well water, the garden is both therapeutic and cost effective (but if not, Tim brings up a heck of a good point). What I've found is that having the boys help with the garden and butchering whatever animals you raise is a great way to train them for later life, even if it doesn't save the big bucks. Judah helps me with work around the house (framing walls, building shelving, etc.) and though it is not cost effective like it is in Tim's case, again, it is training that is worthwhile and will one day pay dividends. Next comes plumbing. Electrical, I don't know. I'm willing to risk me (as I sortakinda know what I'm doing), but I don't want a perfectly healthy 14 year old getting electrocuted.
> 
> Just make sure you instill in your kids a good work ethic. That's major step #1 from a practical point of view. Without that, the rest is just academic.
> 
> Tax loopholes are also a must. We are gearing up to get our hens into production for the spring, and 'organic' eggs will fetch $2.50 to $3 a dozen and you'll sell more than you can lay. At $3-4 dollars or up, you'd probably need some sort of certification that they're truly organic. But the point is, each child can earn $7,500 tax free here in Ontario, and that goes a long way towards university down the road. Selling the eggs, veggies, etc. roadside can really make a killing where we live. But if you think about it, our children could conceivably make $75,000 tax-free each year. That's staggering and it's legal.



Nope, not on well water. I'm really not sure if it would be cheaper to grow our own crops or not 

And you know, I really do have an interest in raising chickens. My only problem at this point is that land where I live is _really_ expensive so I would need to save for a while (probably before I get married) to get enough backyard space. Very interesting information though, thank you.

To all who gave input, thank you very much. I want to do so much in this short life for both our God and for my family, so I need as much counsel as possible.


----------



## KMK

We have 5 and are trying to adopt more. We have a very comfortable income between my full time job, my part time job and our two home based businesses/hobbies.

I agree with Tim about the 'hobby' idea. We breed dogs.

I would recommend two more things that have not been mentioned yet:

1) Start tithing now. Nothing teaches financial discipline like faithful tithing.

2) Encourage you wife to 'consider fields' like the Pro 31 woman. I don't mean a full time job-put your kids in day care kind of a job. Women are naturally resourceful. She is designed to be your help-meet.

3) Be prepared to work _hard_. Even at those things you don't like doing.

These things will lead to the Lord's blessings in so many ways.


----------



## Abd_Yesua_alMasih

What are fishing laws like where you are? I heard of a family that sent their children out to fish because they could be sold fresh in the local markets along side the family's other produce and because it was children fishing they didn't need to pay for a license and face quotas (the government assumed here at the time that children wouldn't be able to do enough to make a big impact on the government).


----------



## AThornquist

KMK said:


> We have 5 and are trying to adopt more. We have a very comfortable income between my full time job, my part time job and our two home based businesses/hobbies.
> 
> I agree with Tim about the 'hobby' idea. We breed dogs.
> 
> I would recommend two more things that have not been mentioned yet:
> 
> 1) Start tithing now. Nothing teaches financial discipline like faithful tithing.
> 
> 2) Encourage you wife to 'consider fields' like the Pro 31 woman. I don't mean a full time job-put your kids in day care kind of a job. Women are naturally resourceful. She is designed to be your help-meet.
> 
> 3) Be prepared to work _hard_. Even at those things you don't like doing.
> 
> These things will lead to the Lord's blessings in so many ways.



I've been struggling with my tithing only because I haven't been keeping very close track of my earnings. I will fix that before next Sunday; it is vital. 

And I'm interested to hear that you breed dogs. I love dogs and was considering that, although probably only if I move. I live in a county where you know someone wasn't born local if they have all of their teeth. (And for the record, I moved here ) Well-bred dogs mean nothing here except for law enforcement (which have six or less K9 units county wide, If I recall correctly, and they buy from outside the county anyway). 

I am quite certain that the Lord will provide for my family. I just wonder how flexible I should be with my wife; I mean, what if she _doesn't want_ to have very involved side jobs, etc.? Would those be things that are worth considering before marrying a girl, and how seriously?

-----Added 1/6/2009 at 12:18:35 EST-----



Abd_Yesua_alMasih said:


> What are fishing laws like where you are? I heard of a family that sent their children out to fish because they could be sold fresh in the local markets along side the family's other produce and because it was children fishing they didn't need to pay for a license and face quotas (the government assumed here at the time that children wouldn't be able to do enough to make a big impact on the government).



Not overly strict, but there are hardly any fish.  
Oooo, I wonder if breeding one's own fish is feasible, practical, and, well, legal?


----------



## KMK

AThornquist said:


> KMK said:
> 
> 
> 
> We have 5 and are trying to adopt more. We have a very comfortable income between my full time job, my part time job and our two home based businesses/hobbies.
> 
> I agree with Tim about the 'hobby' idea. We breed dogs.
> 
> I would recommend two more things that have not been mentioned yet:
> 
> 1) Start tithing now. Nothing teaches financial discipline like faithful tithing.
> 
> 2) Encourage you wife to 'consider fields' like the Pro 31 woman. I don't mean a full time job-put your kids in day care kind of a job. Women are naturally resourceful. She is designed to be your help-meet.
> 
> 3) Be prepared to work _hard_. Even at those things you don't like doing.
> 
> These things will lead to the Lord's blessings in so many ways.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been struggling with my tithing if not only because *I haven't been keeping very close track of my earnings.* I will fix that before next Sunday; it is vital.
Click to expand...


That is one of the benefits of tithing. A man who tithes knows exactly what his 'increase' is.




AThornquist said:


> And I'm interested to hear that you breed dogs. I love dogs and was considering that, although probably only if I move. I live in a county where you know someone wasn't born local if they have all of their teeth. (And for the record, I moved here ) Well-bred dogs mean nothing here except for law enforcement (which have six or less K9 units county wide, If I recall correctly, and they buy from outside the county anyway).



Most of our business is local SoCal business. But, people who are willing to pay $1000 or more for a dog are also willing to drive great distances or even pay to have them shipped. We have had customers drive in from San Jose, Reno and Las Vegas. We have shipped dogs to San Fran and Chicago.



AThornquist said:


> I am quite certain that the Lord will provide for my family. I just wonder how flexible I should be with my wife; I mean, what if she _doesn't want_ to have very involved side jobs, etc.? Would those be things that are worth considering before marrying a girl, and how seriously?



Like I said, she may be a financial blessing to you without having a 'job'.


----------



## AThornquist

Good point on the dogs. What breeds are you mostly involved with?

And good point on the wife. Wow, there is so much to dream, plan, and pray...  Other than the pray, I hardly know what to do! Haha


----------



## Grymir

One more word...

Live within your means. I make enough to support my wife and I so she doesn't have to work. We live in a nice little home. Drive a couple of junky cars that are paid for. Even during these 'tough' times. We haven't been to bad affected. Making the commitment to live the oldfasioned way will pay many dividends. I'm so rich in a great marriage.

Express that to your future wife and she'll fall madly in love with you.

-----Added 1/6/2009 at 12:48:21 EST-----

Oh yeah, I never went to college and work my way up in the foodservice industry. I'm a Chef and General Manager now. I don't make much, just barely above poverty level, but who cares, I make enough to provide.


----------



## Christusregnat

Andrew,

Mine is a bit different than the sage advice above.

I worked full time through school, and got my bachelor's degree in Finance. After school, I started working in accounting, then in an Accounting firm, and then in a "Big-4" accounting firm. During busy season, Jan - March/April, you have to work 55 - 70 hours per week. As a Christian, you have to do this within 6 days allotted to work. After this, I went into consulting, and can charge from $75/hour - $115/hour, and can generally stay busy most of the year. Practical pointers:

1. Obtain the highest paying skills you can (things like being a CPA, or a lawyer or a doctor pay well)

2. As others said, prepare yourself to work hard

3. Always tell them you don't work Sundays during the interview; you don't have to be disagreeable about it, but just mention it. Refuse to work Sunday under any circumstances

4. Tithe, and give to others out of whatever you have above your savings.

5. Start saving for retirement: TODAY. Start up an IRA account, and also buy some gold and silver.

6. Read as much as you can before you're married.

7. Marry a good southern girl, who thinks that having 8 - 10 kids is not abnormal; there are some out there.

8. Marry a girl from lower-middle class; hearty stock, perhaps from a larger family herself. Such a woman will know how to save you a LOT of money.


I am blessed with such a wife, and we've had the joy of three little ones within 3.5 years of marriage; #3 is due in Feb. My wife is one of 12, and her mom taught her how to cook, clean, run a household; all on a shoe-string budget. I am a truly happy man. I wish you the same in life.

Cheers,

Adam


----------



## No Longer A Libertine

Put space between kids so that the older one's are working by the time younger siblings arrive, assembly line style, make them more financially responsible and independent that way.

Lots of hand me downs and minimalist living.

It can be done, I have a pastor friend with 7 children all aged between 37 and 21, they all paid for their own schooling and are all blessed people, none wealthy but all rich in family and Christ.


----------



## KMK

AThornquist said:


> Good point on the dogs. What breeds are you mostly involved with?



AKC Maltese, AKC Poodles and 'Maltipoos'.


----------



## Quickened

Good thread! Some things to keep in mind as i prepare for marrage


----------



## LawrenceU

Although I don't have a large family now. I grew up in one and live around them. The advice that has been given has all been good. Adam made a comment that is easily dismissed; but, it is important. Ask God to bring you a wife that is compatible to your goals as a husband and father. In today's world women are for the most part not taught skills that are needed in a family, especially a large family. They must abhor materialism! They must enjoy challenges that go on for months/years. They must love God and family more that comfort and pleasure. (And, he's right it helps if they have a syrupy drawl. Or, love Southern culture  )

About dogs: We breed dogs as well. Don't think that you must live near a major metropolitan area to make money with pups. Some of my best dog buddies live in the boonies and do very well. It all depends upon the breed and bloodline. We raise Boykin Spaniels. (There is no such thing as an AKC or UKC Boykin. The only legitimate blood lines are Boykin Spaniel Society registries. I mention this because if you are going to breed dogs you better know your stuff. It is not enough just to like dogs, find a cute/useful breed, and get going.) Our blood line is fairly strong and it is a breed that people will travel for hours to buy. BTW, if you have never seen a Boykin or hunted with one you are missing out big time. 

I also am a beekeeper. I grew up doing it and it has become a lucrative side business. I average around 1500/month from structural extractions alone. Then there is the honey business. It is a great hobby, but a wonderful business. Of course I was raised in it. But, it has changed. If you want to do this get with a good beekeeper and apprentice with him. It has some challenges today thanks to foreign non-hymenopterian critters.


----------



## Scott1

Make sure you are out of debt.

Live on a budget where you spend less than you make.

Pray in advance God will provide and ask for His mercy that you will not suffer for financial foolishness.


----------



## he beholds

What great advice! We are a growing family (DV) with so far two little ones, and live on my husband's teacher's salary. 
We are thankful for my husband's job, but if he had to go to school all over again, he would probably want to major in something that has a higher earning potential. 
Engineers and nurses make a lot and don't require graduate degrees, you might want to consider either of those fields...
We also have some friends who are air traffic controllers, and that can be done at a community college (at least one, in Beaver, Pennsylvania) and has high earning potential as well. 
I agree with everyone else about the no debt--unfortunately, we have MY school loans to pay off, but I stay at home. What a waste! Maybe find a girl who didn't go to college...

Most of all, do not try to keep up with the Joneses. The Joneses probably don't even own their million dollar house, let alone their fancy cars.

Also, if your wife works before you have children, practice living on one paycheck. Put the other paycheck every week straight into the bank. We never both worked, so we couldn't do this, but friends of ours have, and it has helped them a ton. 

Also, pastors typically don't make a ton, but I would ignore my advice on finding a high payable profession if you want to be a pastor. I think being a pastor is worth thrift.


----------



## kvanlaan

One caution about the high-paying skills are that you usually end up in professions that demand a lot of your time. I was the youngest clinic manager in the multinational healthcare company that I worked for and on the way up (working on my master's degree in my 'spare' time, etc.) but my family suffered because of the long days and business trips. I resigned, and then found a job teaching english at a Korean school. The pay was a fraction of what I made previously, but vacation time was in excess of 14 weeks a year and was paid time off. My family blossomed.

What Adam is describing is a perfect situation which he has been wise enough to work himself into. However, it is all too easy to get caught in the ratrace and made a slave to your high-paying job if you're not paying attention. Tread carefully, plan, and pray.


----------



## AThornquist

Wow, such great advice in this thread. Thank you all so much for contributing. And to the dog breeders--what resources can I use to learn more about bloodlines and all of that? I _love_ German shepherds and was thinking of perhaps breeding those in the distant future. (Grr but I really don't like the hunches that are being bred into them.)


----------



## BJClark

Kevin,




> One caution about the high-paying skills are that you usually end up in professions that demand a lot of your time. I was the youngest clinic manager in the multinational healthcare company that I worked for and on the way up (working on my master's degree in my 'spare' time, etc.) but my family suffered because of the long days and business trips. I resigned, and then found a job teaching english at a Korean school. The pay was a fraction of what I made previously, but vacation time was in excess of 14 weeks a year and was paid time off. My family blossomed.
> 
> What Adam is describing is a perfect situation which he has been wise enough to work himself into. However, it is all too easy to get caught in the ratrace and made a slave to your high-paying job if you're not paying attention. Tread carefully, plan, and pray.



I agree with this, as a wife and mother, I would rather have a husband who makes less money and is home more--than a husband who makes a lot of money but is never home.


----------



## he beholds

BJClark said:


> Kevin,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One caution about the high-paying skills are that you usually end up in professions that demand a lot of your time. I was the youngest clinic manager in the multinational healthcare company that I worked for and on the way up (working on my master's degree in my 'spare' time, etc.) but my family suffered because of the long days and business trips. I resigned, and then found a job teaching english at a Korean school. The pay was a fraction of what I made previously, but vacation time was in excess of 14 weeks a year and was paid time off. My family blossomed.
> 
> What Adam is describing is a perfect situation which he has been wise enough to work himself into. However, it is all too easy to get caught in the ratrace and made a slave to your high-paying job if you're not paying attention. Tread carefully, plan, and pray.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with this, as a wife and mother, I would rather have a husband who makes less money and is home more--than a husband who makes a lot of money but is never home.
Click to expand...


I agree COMPLETELY. I am even satisfied with renting for the rest of our lives, if it means that I have my husband home every weekend, every holiday, and every summer. From what I see with my family and friends, the jobs I mentioned, nurses and engineers, especially, do not require much more time (if any) than any other 9-5 job. The air traffic control job doesn't either, but you might have random hours and if you aren't finished with all the training before getting married, you may have even months apart
Nurses, right now, can pretty much pick their hours, or so it seems, since they are in such high demand.


----------



## SolaScriptura

Or you can be like me and get a job that pays a lot of money AND let's you be at home a lot...


----------



## Calvinist Cowboy

This is a really great thread. Us young folks really do need the advice of the older generation, but a lot of times we don't listen.


----------



## LawrenceU

> . . . the older generation.



{{{Shudder}}}

That may be the first time I've heard that applied to me.


----------



## Calvinist Cowboy

LawrenceU said:


> . . . the older generation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> {{{Shudder}}}
> 
> That may be the first time I've heard that applied to me.
Click to expand...


Considering I'm 19, anything above 25 is to me the "older generation"! 

But seriously, if you didn't share your WISDOM, us FOOLISH youths would end up just like the world: loaded with debt, married to a woman who has no desire to be a homemaker, and thinking that living well means having lots of stuff.


----------



## LawrenceU

No problem. We old codgers will just spout away!!


----------



## nicnap

AThornquist said:


> I would love to have a large family. As large as the Duggars? I don't know. But large nonetheless, Lord willing. I am worried about being able to provide, though. What can I do as a 19 year old man to prepare for a large family?
> 
> I mean, not only do I first need a wife with that dream, but also a high enough paid job, the means to have a large enough house, etc. It's nerve wracking



Work hard and trust God.

(Now I will read the rest of the thread.)

-----Added 1/7/2009 at 11:27:26 EST-----



Calvinist Cowboy said:


> LawrenceU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . . . the older generation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> {{{Shudder}}}
> 
> That may be the first time I've heard that applied to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Considering I'm 19, anything above 25 is to me the "older generation"!
> 
> But seriously, if you didn't share your WISDOM, us FOOLISH youths would end up just like the world: loaded with debt, married to a woman who has no desire to be a homemaker, and thinking that living well means having lots of stuff.
Click to expand...



Man...not even thirty yet, and I am the older generation? I am out of touch.


----------



## Grafted In

When my wife and I decided to marry we both really wanted a large family. It was my desire to become a pastor but, being young and in need of maturing, God sovereignly directed me to look into learning a skilled trade. At the time I thought that it would be wise to learn a skill that would always allow me to do extra work whenever it was necessary.

I entered an apprenticeship to be a commercial electrician, which took five years, but now that I am done I am returning to school and pressing on toward the goal of being ordained to minister the Word in God's Church. I can do electrical work anytime that I want and I seldom have to advertise my services. I will allows lean on this skill to fill in the gaps or to provide an unexpected need. 

When younger guys ask me for advice I always tell them to consider apprenticing for a skill trade (plumbing, electrical, carpentry, masonry, etc.) and then going on to pursue other degrees. 

And, as I am sure that you are, pray now for your future wife. Resist the temptation to romanticize what it is like to have a big family. It is wonderful, rewarding, fun, but; it is hard, hard work and you and your wife would benefit from spending as much time as you can with other large families that desire to disciple their children as covenant children so that you can learn from their experience, especially what makes it difficult. Know that pitfalls ahead of time makes it so much easier to navigate through them. 

This is a godly desire, set yourself to it in a wise and godly way. There can be greater sorrow associated with having a family, and joy that cannot be know apart from it, and both are used by God to sanctify us and to give a glimpse of his love for his children.

There is a lot of good advice in this thread! God Bless.


----------



## LawrenceU

A hearty second to Scott's reference to learning a trade. My father made sure that I learned to be a good carpenter / joiner. I can't tell you how thankful I am for that insistence. Several times I have had to use those skills to support my family while serving as a pastor.


----------



## AThornquist

Very good advice on the trade skills. I will honestly look into that. I am blessed to have many men at my church who are skilled in many trades, so I am sure I can get into an apprenticeship at some point. Hmmm


----------

